# fit on a lemond



## joepippas (Jun 29, 2006)

I have decided to go with a lemond for my new ride... but my question is how do they fit? I am 6'-2" have a 36" inseam I weare a size 18- 35/36 shirt at 220 lbs. I know they say lemonds are ment for riders with shorter legs and a longer torso (or so i read in the threads.) but how will this frame fit a rider with long legs and an average torso. any info is greatly appreciated....


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm puzzled that it sounds like you've merely just "decided" on a manufacturer without having test ridden or visited an LBS. 

You could very well be fine with geometry on a Lemond... go to an LBS and get on one and find out.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*There seems to be some confusion over the Lemond fit*

Maybe someone more knowledgable will contradict me, but I think you've got it backwards. The TTs on Lemonds do tend to be long, but that extra length is mostly behind the BB because of the slack seat tube angle. So, for a given saddle position relative to the BB, you'll have less reach on a Lemond than with a bike that has a steeper seat tube angle (and assuming the same effective TT and head tube angle). That was my problem. I like a long reach, but I like a pretty neutral position over the BB, so I couldn't get enough reach on my Lemond.

But, really, Jtolleson got it right--test ride it and see what you think.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Exact demensions*

I'm the same size and demensions as you. I have a '99 LeMond Zurich (size 61cm c-t-c) with a 60cm top tube and a 13cm stem. Like one of the previous posters mentioned, it has a really slack seat tube. Personally, the seat tube is too slack for my tastes and I have to move the saddle forward a bit if I use a seat post with some setback (i.e. Dura Ace 7701 seatpost). 

I like being stretched out with a flat back while in the drops. I wouldn't do any crit racing on my LeMond but it's fantastic for all day riding with your buddies.


----------

